# hi from los angeles



## ikcindy781 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi, 

actually i have 4 cats in my home- black tabby, himalyan, silver bengal.. 

and one siamese cat recently rescued from the street..( was abandonned by my apartment nighbor) I really want to keep this cat too.. but i already have 3 cats.. :? want to find her a loving home


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I hope you find the new kitty a home, it's great that you've taken her in until then.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome. I wish you luck finding a new home for the Siamese.


----------



## ronritenbaugh (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome! I'm a fellow LA county resident with two siamese mixes of my own. I hope you have good luck finding that kitty a home!

Do you have photos of your kitties?


----------

